# Controller Design Book



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

abudabit said:


> Is there a good controller design book that touches heavily on brushless (PMAC / BLDC) anyone can recommend? I'm somewhere between a beginner and moderate with electronics. Two strong pluses are if it has example circuits and has an EV focus.
> 
> Hate getting burned on buying the wrong book, happens to me all the time.


Well all I know is that this person is still looking. Seems to be a LOT of info out there that is scrambled and on a very technical level without 'how-to' or that is incomplete. But the only book I know that has come close that I have found thus far is "Electric Motors and Control Techniques" by Irving M. Gottlieb. (McGraw Hill pub. 1994) I know there has to be something that is more complete and up to date but it may be contained in the many online articles and papers posted to varous EE sites. I hope this helps.


----------



## Shanex-2 (Jun 7, 2008)

abudabit have you looked at the -MOTOR CONTROL ELECTRONICS HANDBOOK .by Richard Valentine published by MCGraw Hill
It has a few sections on brushless dc, pm ,ac, and seires wound motors with controller setups . You can find the book used but expect to pay around 75$ for it or see if your local library has it.


----------

